# when can apply for us citizenship



## kirtikar (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi,

here is my situation
got green card issued august 2001
left usa on jan-2005
came back on april 2007 ( granted re-entry permit on april 2005)
then went back on sep 2007- april 2008( almost 7 months), after that continously stayed in usa from april 2008 to till date
My question is that 4 years and 1 day rule apply to my case...........

can i apply for citizenship after april 2011.

please advice.
thanks in advance.

please help me.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.uscis.gov/files/article/M-476.pdf


----------

